# 391/2 on IUI - Can I skip buserilin injections until just before due to ovulate?



## Astral (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi
This may seem a strange question, but I am 39 1/2 on my first IUI and I am wondering why I need to take Buserilin every day leading up to insemination, planned for next Wednesday. I understand it is primarily to stop ovulation, but I am not due to ovulate until.. next Wednesday, naturally, anyway. Presumably it has other effects though ?

Buserilin and other antagonists suppress your LH production to stop you ovulating, but they also suppress your FSH, so mimic the menopause? I started on 0.3 of Buserilin last night, along with 75 mls of Puregon, the FSH component. I feel as an older lady (who has early menopause in the family) I dont want to take anything to suppress my natural FSH/LH production, but I understand I do need to not ovulate until basting is planned for next week. 

My cycle is very regular and I am due to ovulate naturally.. next Wednesday anyway, so I really dont feel that there is any danger I will ovulate sooner than this weekend at least. SO.. is it ok if I dont take the Buserilin this week? Or skip it for a few days at least and restart it toward the end of the week?

I read something interesting about older ladies needing their own natural FSH/LH to help grow and properly mature eggs when on the Puregon protocol and that in that case, its best to not take Buserilin/Nafarelin the whole time and only start it when its needed - ie. 3-4 days before the HcG trigger shot and ovulation, so as to make sure that ovulation does occur as planned. This was in relation to IVF though (when more mature eggs are needed, hence the theory to retain your own FSH/LH production) and I am on IUI, so we are only aiming for 2 eggs.

Sorry for strange question and no, I cant ask the clinic as I am sure they will be very displeased if I ask/suggest I lay off the Buserilin for a few days!! I have asked questions about reducing medication all along (as is my 'instinct') so I think they see me as an awkward customer   
Thanks for any responses! Astral x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Astral,

I know this isn't the answer you want, but I really think you need to ask your clinic. I must admit I've not heard of this particular protocol for IUI, but it's always potentially dangerous to self medicate (or self not-medicate in your case) anyway
I wouldn't worry about them being displeased - they are there to provide a service and if you have questions about that service, they are there to answer them. Sounds like it's not clear to you why you have been given this particular protocol and they need to better explain it and/or offer an alternative if you are not comfortable with what they are suggesting
So I'd suggest giving them a call and talking it through and if you're not happy with the answers you get, ask to speak to someone more senior/get a second opinion from another consultant...
Best of luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## Astral (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks suitcase.. I havent been happy with some of their suggestions, as they funnel everyone the same way.. I had to make a strong case to NOT have a lap and dye as my instinct was (as never had any issues and been pg before) that my tubes were fine and i didnt want an op/aneasthetic unnecessarily.. they relented and let me have a HSG, which was highly unusual apparently, but sure enough, tubes ok!

I will phone them today and ask them if its ok to reduce the dose, or delay it, but I suspect they will say no. I have also been feeling very aware of my heart this morning and I wondered if thats the Buserilin?


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Astral, I'm afraid that I don't have any words of wisdom for you, but just wanted to say that I am on pretty much the same regime as you and it sounds like we are similar - we're about the same age and I too have no probs ovulating. I started last Tuesday on 0.3ml Burserilin and 100 puregon and I have to admit I didn't question this with the clinic. I had my first scan yesterday and am responding well, so another scan tomorrow to determine when insemination will take place. So far I haven't experienced any side effects. 


Have you spoken to your clinic yet? I would agree that everyone is funneled the same way. When I had my previous (successful) IUI (at a different clinic) I only took clomid, but my clinic now won't do that because they like to have a better control over your cycle, plus I was a few years younger then!


I hope you get some answers.


KG


----------



## Astral (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi KG,
Thanks so much for your message, that makes me feel better that I am not alone! I seem to question everything they say to me, so I can sense this audible sigh when I call them! Still, I need reassurance as all of this is new to me and they are very patient at least.

I definetly had side effects yesterday - very bloated and tender ovaries, particularly on one side, but then I am very sensitive to any medication. I asked them for a scan before Monday (day 8 of injections, the only scan they do) but they said no, "there would be nothing to see before then anyway" !    Which clearly isnt true. So, Monday they will decide if I have too many or too few eggs or 2 as aiming for and decide that day to proceed or cancel.

I am happy now to take the drugs this time and see how I respond, but I really want to find a way to do a more natural IUI next time. I am happy to take some Puregon or whatever to boost the ovaries, but I dont want to take the pill for a month and the buserilin again if its not neccessary and only to make it easier for them to 'timetable' me. The trouble is, you feel as though you are shouting into the wind when you try and break out of their funnel...


----------

